
Show HN: Noodlio – Browse and submit high-quality themes, templates and components - noodlio
http://www.seipel-ibisevic.com/noodl
======
crobertsbmw
Before this thing gets any attention you need to get like 100 more cool
widgets to feature. When I arrive at noodlio, I need to scratch an itch that I
have, and not introduce an itch. Currently, I am thinking, "Dang, I wish this
had like a million code snippets for me to play with." Otherwise it looks
great. The landing page could go for some design improvements as well.

~~~
noodlio
Thanks for the feedback. That definitely makes sense. Do you have some tips
for the landing page?

------
Fudgel
Just a note, it didn't seem to load the page at all until I disabled my
adblocker (uBlock) in Chrome.

~~~
noodlio
Thanks for the tip. Website is entirely made in Angular, that could explain
it. Will dig into the issue.

